
Facebook stock is on track for its worst day ever - joering2
https://money.cnn.com/2018/07/26/technology/business/facebook-stock-drop/index.html
======
kerng
What surprises me is the growth Facebook had even after the Cambridge
Analytica scandal. It seems that investors still poured a lot of money in,
which now reverted.

~~~
autokad
I think it just followed tech on a strong upward pace. Perhaps ETFs pulled it
along for the ride

------
joering2
Dupe ??

